# Blue Competition Cycles



## ebmx66 (Jul 3, 2006)

I am looking into possibly getting one of these bikes (http://www.rideblue.com) because one of my friends has a friend that is a rep but i don't know much about these and haven't heard much about them....

Can anyone help me out here or give me some advice???

thanks


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

They're pretty nice bikes. They get their frames from Taiwan, from a company called Trigon (at least the RC4). My friend is riding one right now. He likes it. It's not super light, but a nice bike for the price. Just FYI, the RC4 is one of last year's Trigon models. Trigon has since upgraded their line. The RC6 is quite nice and very light. Up close, I was very impressed. Overall, nice bikes, but don't pay anywhere close to retail.


----------



## ebmx66 (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks ill c how much of a discount i can get and then decide....

if i don't get one what bike should i get??


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

If you can get an RC6 with DA for around 3k, I'd say go for it if it fits you. The best thing to do is ride several bikes and see which one fits you the best. Remember the old cycling adage, "If the bike don't fit, pass on it."


----------



## ebmx66 (Jul 3, 2006)

see thats why i am kinda shying away....

i wanna get an rc4 but cant test ride it cause the guy is located in georgia i think

i guess i could go to a bike shop that has one but there arent many in my area

thanks


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

FYI - I hear that Blue is possibly going out of business.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> FYI - I hear that Blue is possibly going out of business.


looks like you heard wrong............. 2009's are out!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Glory Cycles has had nice deals end of season on Blue bikes. I've been very tempted the past couple years. Unfortunately, any dealers in my area that carry Blue don't have them built up for a test ride.  What attracts me to them is the HT and TT are not overly longish. 
Giant, Orbea, Look...frames in my size are a bit long. 

Anyway...
http://www.glorycycles.com/blcocl.html


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

when I test road mine, I rode a TCR C2 first, felt small..... Hopped on the Blue, size was much better, first time I pushed hard on the pedal I could feel it accelerate. very stiff feeling....... Now I wish I had more time to ride it....... Gotten the MTB bug really hard again......


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

Put 22 miles on mine today, first time back on it in many months.


----------

